# Some people need their head examined!



## ArkansasKelly (Oct 2, 2009)

If it was legal, I would go around shooting everyone who is mean to animals. Expecially, little helpless ones. (Figure of speech...I really wouldn't shoot them!)

A week ago, Hubby and I were heading to town for something. We got on out dirt road and when we rounded the corner, there it was. A cute, very small chihuahua just sitting there in the middle. I picked it up and noticed right away that it was infested with fleas. Well, we did the town thing, with the chihuahua with us and went I got home, I gave her a flea bath. I search for the owner, but found noone. The next day, I took her to the animal shelter to see if anyone reported a missing dog and she said no. I went ahead and had her "dipped" for fleas, ticks and mites.

It has been over a week now and noone has come to claim her so chances are, she was a dumped dog. The shame of some people. Expecially since we are dipping into the 30's at night night. Would she have been able to survive by herself?

After taking her to the vet, we have discovered that she has red mange and a yeast infection on the skin. That explains the hair loss and stink. LOL All in all, she is a great, sweet dog and we have decided to keep her.

I just thought I would share that story and vent about the crap people put animals through.


----------



## Kymiie (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Some people should be shot!*

aww no wonder someone dumped her she only has 3 legs. most people abandon animals i love all types im even a vegeterian to help them all out xxx


----------



## chadk (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Some people should be shot!*

Sadly, if we went around shooting everyone we did not like, it would not be long before someone shot you for some reason.

I did some things as a kid I am not proud of today. I'm glad nobody shot me back then.

I do understand the sentiment and also get enraged by the actions of others. While I'm pretty sure I would not pull the trigger if I saw something like that happening, I do think I would likely pummel someone pretty good. In fact, the last fight I got into, about 10yrs ago, was at a dog park and some punk let his pit bull chew on the face of my 14yr old german shepherd. It wasn't a major altercation and I got back to my senses pretty fast. Now had that been my child, it would have gone the distance quite easily and I would possibly be in jail...


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Some people should be shot!*

Kelly, wish all people had a big a heart as you. Congratulations on taking in this little sweety. I wish our laws were harsher for people and that animals in general were not just looked at as property. Kymiie, I believe she has all 4 legs just holding one up. But that should never make a difference.


----------



## duckyboy1975 (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Some people should be shot!*

I understand your anger but I find it dangerous thinking to put a animal's life as equal to a human's.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Some people should be shot!*



duckyboy1975 said:


> I understand your anger but I find it dangerous thinking to put a animal's life as equal to a human's.



I totally disagree with this sentiment...I am not a big animal person, but I do believe that they are living feeling beings and need to be treated as such. They need to be cared for and protected because most cannot care for themselves. Most animals are more loyal and trustworthy then people are. I have never been beat up or ripped off by any animal, but I can't say the same about a husband or boyfriend or other 'friends'.

That dog was very lucky you found him Kelly. And it's a nice thing you've done.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Some people should be shot!*

Almost all of the cats that live here were "dropped" off in the country because someone didn't want to do the right thing. Poor little Dixie was just skin and bones when I found her. I have several cats and I keep dry cat food in dishes all the time. Poor little Dixie was so weak and just a skeleton with skin draped over it. I locked her up in the back house (an old vacant house on the back of my property) so she couldn't get away, and I fed her back to health. She's very tiny because of her poor start in life. I'm sure she was just a kitten when she was abandoned. She didn't know how to hunt and was too small to hunt anyway. By the time I found her she was about 3 months old. 

We can complain about it. We can put the stories on TV...Animal Cops, etc. But lazy people are going to do what's easiest for them to do, and that's just drop the animal off out in the country and get outta' dodge.

Your new little Chihuahua is a very pretty little thing. I can't see why someone would just abandon her like that.

Yvonne


----------



## chadk (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Some people should be shot!*



maggie3fan said:


> duckyboy1975 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand your anger but I find it dangerous thinking to put a animal's life as equal to a human's.
> ...



At the same time, it is other people who offer compassion, true love, reach out and help others, help those less fortunate, and so forth. You won't find a group of tortoises headed out to volunteer to help those who just lost everything during the earhquake and tsunami... Don't let a few jerks stain the reputation of all of us 

And Maggie, there are plenty of animals that would rip you to shreds given the chance. But I hear where you are coming from...


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Some people should be shot!*



Kymiie said:


> aww no wonder someone dumped her she only has 3 legs. most people abandon animals i love all types im even a vegeterian to help them all out xxx



It looks like she only has 3 legs from the way she stands, but she really have all 4. 



chadk said:


> Sadly, if we went around shooting everyone we did not like, it would not be long before someone shot you for some reason.
> 
> I did some things as a kid I am not proud of today. I'm glad nobody shot me back then.
> 
> I do understand the sentiment and also get enraged by the actions of others. While I'm pretty sure I would not pull the trigger if I saw something like that happening, I do think I would likely pummel someone pretty good. In fact, the last fight I got into, about 10yrs ago, was at a dog park and some punk let his pit bull chew on the face of my 14yr old german shepherd. It wasn't a major altercation and I got back to my senses pretty fast. Now had that been my child, it would have gone the distance quite easily and I would possibly be in jail...



My topic is actually just a figure of speach, but yes, I could very easliy pummel someone for being so heartless. If you do not want an animal, either try to find it a good home, sell it or take it to an animal shelter. To dump it is just wrong. That is my opinion only though. Others may disagree.


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Some people should be shot!*

I'm truly sorry if what I had said offended anyone. It was just a figure of speech. I would not hurt anyone unless they were hurting me or mine, but it just makes me angry with what some people are capable of. This chihuahua is not the first dumped animal and she will not be the last either.

Our first dumped dog we found was a 8 week old puppy with 2 busted hips. The vet believes he was thrown from a moving vehicle at very high speeds. When we would him, all he could do was drag himself around with his 2 front feet. Thankfully we found him and now he is a 3 year old dog with a limp.

Again, I am sorry, I will keep my feeling to myself from now on.

P.S. moderators, please change the topic if you would like and feel free to take out my first sentence also.


----------



## chadk (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Some people should be shot!*

ARKelly - no worries. Sometimes in the heat of the moment we say something a little stronger than we intend to. Happens to all of us.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Some people should be shot!*



ArkansasKelly said:


> I'm truly sorry if what I had said offended anyone. It was just a figure of speech. I would not hurt anyone unless they were hurting me or mine, but it just makes me angry with what some people are capable of. This chihuahua is not the first dumped animal and she will not be the last either.
> 
> Our first dumped dog we found was a 8 week old puppy with 2 busted hips. The vet believes he was thrown from a moving vehicle at very high speeds. When we would him, all he could do was drag himself around with his 2 front feet. Thankfully we found him and now he is a 3 year old dog with a limp.
> 
> ...


I don't think you need to apologize to anyone for having feelings. We all commented, some disagree some don't but I don't think you said anything wrong or hurt anybodys feelings...Don't worry about it, I think we all knew that was just a 'figure of speech'.
On the other hand...I really feel that way...so smile and go enjoy your new dog!


----------



## Candy (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Some people should be shot!*

Thank God you were there for her. So many people do that to dogs and cats and anything else they don't want. It is so sad, but the wonderful part of it is you found this loving dog and now she's going to have a great life. Thanks for doing that. There's so many out there who won't.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm glad there are people like you in this world, who get upset over the treatment of helpless animals. Way to go!

Yvonne


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2009)

Not that it exscuses it, but with the economy we are seeing an increase of abandoned animals, 3 months ago I found two ****-zu's in front of my property I took them in fed them and found them a great home with a friend of mine who had just lost his dog of 17 years, him and his wife were estatic to take them in and i know they will be happy with them for many many years. I would have kept them myself buy my dog (also a ****-zu) does not like other dogs and I felt it would have been unfair to him. I also think it is very wrong to just abandon an animla but maybe people think it is better than taking them to an animal shelter, I know dogs and cats get put down very quickly in the shelters here in calif. Mind you I am not exscusing it just offering up an explanation.


----------



## Isa (Oct 3, 2009)

Awww Kelly, your new chihuahua is beautiful, she must be so happy to have crossed your path . What you did is amazing and I wish more people would be like you. I really hate those lazy people who leaves their pets in the woods, in their empty home when they are moving or in the streets. Please, do not feel bad about your earlier comment! Animals have fellings and they need to be loved and they need to know that they are in security. Did you find her a name yet


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Oct 3, 2009)

Isa said:


> Awww Kelly, your new chihuahua is beautiful, she must be so happy to have crossed your path . What you did is amazing and I wish more people would be like you. I really hate those lazy people who leaves their pets in the woods, in their empty home when they are moving or in the streets. Please, do not feel bad about your earlier comment! Animals have fellings and they need to be loved and they need to know that they are in security. Did you find her a name yet



After running through every name in the book, we are calling her....no laughing now.....I mean it, I hear snickering.....WaWa.  

She responds to the word chihuahua like crazy, so it will be WaWa for short. Sassy or Miss Priss would be more like it though.

She is roughly 6 years old, already spayed and appears to be house broken. Big bonus points on the last one.  Likes to cuddle and does not mind the other dogs at all. All in all, she is perfect. She officially makes dog # 6. 

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments. It makes one feel good when other people agree with the opinions. HaHa!

Also, it looks like this is the dumping season because we just picked up a weiner dog last night. No doubt another house dog because she is just begging to come in. The cruel part is last night was in the 30's. Not a good night to dump. I will be giving her to a friend of mine so she will also have a good home. There is a limit to how many dogs I can have and take care of.


----------



## Isa (Oct 3, 2009)

Wawa, what a cute name  It fits her really good .
Not another one! I am glad you found him a good home .
How can someone leave his or her dog (or cat or whatever) in the streets and sleep at night????? That makes me so mad!


----------



## terryo (Oct 3, 2009)

Wawa is beautiful Kelly, and so are you. I have one son who has always gotten in trouble all his life for going around protecting animals when he saw them in need. He was the best.


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Oct 4, 2009)

terryo said:


> Wawa is beautiful Kelly, and so are you. I have one son who has always gotten in trouble all his life for going around protecting animals when he saw them in need. He was the best.



Thanks Terry! Most animals need protecting because they cannot speak for themselves. I would start myself a dog sanctuary here if I had the money. (and cats too)  They are all very special.


----------

